# Out of socket memory

## eremini

Hello,

I am running a P2P related server, which has many connections to it at one time (about 100,000 at peak times). But I have been getting

eserver invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0xd0, order=0, oomkilladj=0 errors followed by

Out of socket memory

I believe this is related to rmem, but I am not sure. Here's my current net related sysctl settings

net.core.wmem_max = 8388608

net.core.rmem_max = 8388608

net.core.wmem_default = 104448

net.core.rmem_default = 104448

net.core.dev_weight = 64

net.core.netdev_max_backlog = 1024

net.core.message_cost = 5

net.core.message_burst = 10

net.core.optmem_max = 40960

net.core.xfrm_aevent_etime = 10

net.core.xfrm_aevent_rseqth = 2

net.core.xfrm_larval_drop = 0

net.core.xfrm_acq_expires = 30

net.core.somaxconn = 1024

net.core.netdev_budget = 300

net.core.warnings = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_timestamps = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_sack = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_retrans_collapse = 1

net.ipv4.ip_forward = 0

net.ipv4.ip_default_ttl = 64

net.ipv4.ip_no_pmtu_disc = 0

net.ipv4.ip_nonlocal_bind = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_syn_retries = 5

net.ipv4.tcp_synack_retries = 5

net.ipv4.tcp_max_orphans = 32768

net.ipv4.tcp_max_tw_buckets = 360000

net.ipv4.ipfrag_high_thresh = 262144

net.ipv4.ipfrag_low_thresh = 196608

net.ipv4.ip_dynaddr = 0

net.ipv4.ipfrag_time = 30

net.ipv4.tcp_keepalive_time = 1200

net.ipv4.tcp_keepalive_probes = 9

net.ipv4.tcp_keepalive_intvl = 75

net.ipv4.tcp_retries1 = 3

net.ipv4.tcp_retries2 = 15

net.ipv4.tcp_fin_timeout = 25

net.ipv4.tcp_syncookies = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_tw_recycle = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_abort_on_overflow = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_stdurg = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_rfc1337 = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_max_syn_backlog = 1024

net.ipv4.ip_local_port_range = 32768    61000

net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_all = 0

net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts = 1

net.ipv4.icmp_ignore_bogus_error_responses = 1

net.ipv4.icmp_errors_use_inbound_ifaddr = 0

error: permission denied on key 'net.ipv4.route.flush'

net.ipv4.route.min_delay = 2

net.ipv4.route.max_delay = 10

net.ipv4.route.gc_thresh = 32768

net.ipv4.route.max_size = 524288

net.ipv4.route.gc_min_interval = 0

net.ipv4.route.gc_min_interval_ms = 500

net.ipv4.route.gc_timeout = 150

net.ipv4.route.gc_interval = 1

net.ipv4.route.redirect_load = 2

net.ipv4.route.redirect_number = 9

net.ipv4.route.redirect_silence = 2048

net.ipv4.route.error_cost = 100

net.ipv4.route.error_burst = 500

net.ipv4.route.gc_elasticity = 6

net.ipv4.route.mtu_expires = 600

net.ipv4.route.min_pmtu = 552

net.ipv4.route.min_adv_mss = 256

net.ipv4.route.secret_interval = 600

net.ipv4.igmp_max_msf = 10

net.ipv4.inet_peer_threshold = 65664

net.ipv4.inet_peer_minttl = 120

net.ipv4.inet_peer_maxttl = 600

net.ipv4.inet_peer_gc_mintime = 10

net.ipv4.inet_peer_gc_maxtime = 120

net.ipv4.tcp_orphan_retries = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_fack = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_reordering = 5

net.ipv4.tcp_ecn = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_dsack = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_mem = 8388608      8388608 8388608

net.ipv4.tcp_wmem = 4096        1048576 8388608

net.ipv4.tcp_rmem = 4096        1048576 8388608

net.ipv4.tcp_app_win = 31

net.ipv4.tcp_adv_win_scale = 2

net.ipv4.icmp_ratelimit = 100

net.ipv4.icmp_ratemask = 6168

net.ipv4.tcp_tw_reuse = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_frto = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_frto_response = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_low_latency = 0

net.ipv4.ipfrag_secret_interval = 600

net.ipv4.ipfrag_max_dist = 64

net.ipv4.tcp_no_metrics_save = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_moderate_rcvbuf = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_tso_win_divisor = 3

net.ipv4.tcp_congestion_control = cubic

net.ipv4.tcp_abc = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_mtu_probing = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_base_mss = 512

net.ipv4.tcp_workaround_signed_windows = 0

net.ipv4.tcp_slow_start_after_idle = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_available_congestion_control = cubic reno

net.ipv4.tcp_allowed_congestion_control = cubic reno

net.ipv4.tcp_max_ssthresh = 0

I am not sure if I should increase rmem further or not

Thank you

----------

